# A little more interior torture!



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Some door panels....a lot of "Tweaking" involved here......I have a remote driver door mirror, and can't get the joy stick to stay in the door panel!!!!:willy: Gonna call PY today and see if anyone "knows the trick!!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow, those look awesome!!
You got those from PY?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Shore is nice there, podnuh.... :cheers

Bear


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I like it. Come install mine


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow. Yes, you _are_ going to hell, Eric, but you'll have a nice ride the whole way! Seriously, all the stock remote mirror joysticks I've had kind of canted out at the bottom, just a bit. Some worse than others. I think to negate it entirely the door panel would need a stiffener behind the joystick opening, like a piece of sheet steel or aluminum. To distribute the load. The original set-up leaves something to be desired, and the panel is not very stout. You can fab up a stiffening plate, probably!!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Simply Gorgeous Eric. :cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

great choice in handles, every passenger will need an "OHHH SH!T" bar in that car...


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Just when I thought your car coulnd't get any better, you one up it.. Very nice. You have too much time and money, lol..
Went to a show, guy had a 25K interior..
Hopefully the Oh **** bar is just for fear, not needed..


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Wow, those look awesome!!
> You got those from PY?




:agree


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The panels were made for me by Billy at Wabbit's Woodworking in Texas, so were the wood inserts. The billet handles are from Al's car Parts (available from Wabbits)......the blank panels were upholstery matched (color, texture) then covered by BOB & STU at A&B Upholstery, Baldwin N.Y.....I did the designing, thinkin' and worrying.....almost redy for pick up!! Thanks, E:cheersarty:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

*Back seat install.*

I felt well enough to go to the Upholstery shop today...the guys are coming down the homestretch!! The trunk will be getting 2 10" woofers, a 600watt amp and a 100x4watt per channel amp for the 4 main speakers...Ultraleather sides, with a matching carpet 'flat floor'...arty:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

The interior is incredible. Love it. Hope you feel 100% real soon. Damn nice interior for a race car!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Jet! I am feeling a little better each day......and that's no race car..SUNDAY DRIVER....BURGER NIGHT.......Grocery GETTER....! arty: ERIC


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

My interior is "basically "finished......the trunk parts are all made and test fitted, then removed for AMP and woofer install, and ease of wiring". Didn't get a chance for any pics sorry...the car is now at "Don's East Coast Restoration" getting a 4 wheel alignment, and a big, fat, stainless steel exhaust system....prolly about a 2 week turn around!arty:


----------

